# Spectralock weeping issue



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi guys,

So I have an odd issue. This is a shower with spectralock and in one area there was a bit of clear film that looks like it had leaked out of the grout about a month after install. I scraped it off(it flaked right off) and found no other signs of failure so I assumed that it was a bit of epoxy buildup that I had missed in my cleaning. Four months later and it's back. Any thoughts?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Did you allow it full cure time?

Or is it just soap scum?


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Wall or floor?


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

It's on the knee wall. It is below a niche but it wasn't soap the first time I removed it.

They did allow full cure time. The odd thing is that this has occurred again after I removed it about a month after completion.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

EthanB said:


> It's on the knee wall. It is below a niche but it wasn't soap the first time I removed it.
> 
> They did allow full cure time. The odd thing is that this has occurred again after I removed it about a month after completion.


How short is the client?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Hair conditioner residue? Is it gooey?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Edited for rudeness.

Try tasting it.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

That's wrong. How about an edit?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

MarkJames said:


> That's wrong. How about an edit?


Is that easier on your virgin eyes?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> Is that easier on your virgin eyes?


My eyes can take it, but it didn't look too cool for one of our brothers here. C'mon.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

MarkJames said:


> My eyes can take it, but it didn't look too cool for one of our brothers here. C'mon.


LoL c'mon the wall is right.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Oh, and thanks for the adjustment. This is a class joint, you know.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

This is all wonderful guys but does anyone have anything useful for me.:help:


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

I'd tear it out. Ok,Ok just kidding.

Being under a niche might be a clue. Water infiltration? All joints filled, caulk good?

Do any bath products react with grout? Since cleanup is with a mild acid, got any citrus bath cleaners or body washes?


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

olzo55 said:


> I'd tear it out. Ok,Ok just kidding.
> 
> Being under a niche might be a clue. Water infiltration? All joints filled, caulk good?
> 
> Do any bath products react with grout? Since cleanup is with a mild acid, got any citrus bath cleaners or body washes?


Actually, since it's such a small area and Spectralock is known for color uniformity I probably would just regrout that area and see. If it returns then you know it's not the grout but the environment.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

It looks a bit like improperly mixed resin from the spectralock, and let's say that having oozed out, it hardened after contact with the chemicals in the bath. But it doesn't seem like you, Ethan, not to have mixed the epoxy properly.

If mixed and cured, epoxy grout shouldn't be affected by anything in a shower.

I'd suspect something from the niche above, maybe reacting with hard water.


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

What does Laticrete say about it??


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. I had assumed it was a mixing issue or product failure but I'm very careful about it and this is the only area in the shower manifesting this problem. I haven't heard back from Laticrete tech support so I'll call them again today.

I'll check the caulking again but I'm sure it's tight. I will also look into the products on the shelf, I hadn't looked for acids.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

I think one of the important things here is the fact it's in only one area. I've used a lot of Spectralock and I don't see how a portion of one unit could be bad. I've only had one issue with this product. Got a batch and when I opened the "A" part, it had partially gelled. Decided not to use it and opted to drive an hour away to get replacement.
I also doubt it's water that is leaching out the grout. I think it's residue from a bathing product.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

I had an issue where Brown stains were coming thru grout. I removed the stained areas applied grout.. never again, but I never figured out what it was.. just remove the affected areas and buy yourself a mini unit and apply again.. don't look for trouble I say..


----------

